# Long vs Short Hair



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Savannah has had both a long cut and short cut (some really bad). We've had a couple of bad experiences with groomers. Our favorite groomer moved. I am currently driving an hour to a Petsmart and have had pretty good service. I'm wondering if anyone has pictures of something in between short and long... or maybe something with a shorter body but a longer face cut.

Here's a then and now picture.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I have to be honest the photo on the right with the longer coat is to me much better. She looks less Havanese with her face clipped short. The rounder puffy head and body is more what I think of when I think of a Havanese. The shorter the cut the more they look like Bichons or Poodles or a 1/2 dozen other breeds. That is one cute Hav on the right.


----------



## Savannah Kalista (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you. The one on the left is the "bad" cut I was referring to. And I totally agree. I tell the groomers every time, I don't want her short like a poodle and I want her to look like a Havanese. Here is a picture before I started growing her hair out. 

I just can't decide if I want the ease of a short cut or the look of the long cut.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think she looks just like a Havanese with her haircut on the left. The eyes give it away. Savannah looks absolutely adorable on the right and the bottom picture. My first Havanese Sparky had that bad haircut too many times! The bottom picture looks like a good in-between haircut.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I think she looks Hav in the bottom pic too. The one thing that sometimes happens is people leave the head and tail really bushy and the body really shaved and the dog looks disproportionate. I like it when the body is a little longer and the head and tail are clipped appropriately to the body. Nice and even all over, but not too short anywhere. Savannah looks proportionate in the bottom photo and the right photo.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

My reply isn't applicable to those with dogs mostly of one color.

Our Benjy is described as white with brown sable markings.

The brown is a golden tan or a honey color. We have loved watching his hair grow and seeing his beautiful coat. But as the white on top grew longer, it covered a lot of the golden color on his sides. He was starting to look mostly white.

When he was 8 months old, which was last week, we took him to a groomer recommended by our neighbor. We said she could take off as much as she wanted, but stressed we did not want a puppy cut. The did a great job and now we can see the beautiful honey markings again.

The picture in the signature is before the grooming. The picture in the avatar is after.

Jeff & Sue


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Benjy is adorable either way. I am a bit biased. I have never cut Oliver, he has been in full coat since we got him. It is a personal decision. One of the things that appealed to us was the look of the breed in full coat, so I made the decision from the beginning to do that. Having said that, a really good cut is adorable.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Benjy looks just adorable with his new haircut. We just had a spa day here today. It was a very long day!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I keep Chloe is a standard puppy cut. I think it depends on their hair texture too, how it falls on the face. Chloe has eyebrows. I really like the "now" photo, super cute.


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

She looks so cute in both pics to me, Milo just had a shorter cut and I just love being able to see his big beautiful eyes. I do agree that longer hair looks more natural to the breed, but I truly don't mind either type of cut.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

SPLAbby said:


> My reply isn't applicable to those with dogs mostly of one color.
> 
> Our Benjy is described as white with brown sable markings.
> 
> ...


I want to go to your groomer! That's exactly the cut I'm looking for when we get Baci groomed. So far the only "cut" he's had is a few sanitary trims I've given him. I'm very nervous about finding a capable groomer!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Napria said:


> I want to go to your groomer! That's exactly the cut I'm looking for when we get Baci groomed. So far the only "cut" he's had is a few sanitary trims I've given him. I'm very nervous about finding a capable groomer!


I would give you our groomer's name, but I don't think you want to drive that far.  Our neighbor just happened to have a dog and they gave us the name of their groomer. We had taken Benjy to Petsmart just to have his nails clipped and ground. He liked the people there. But it is hit or miss. You have to request someone you know is good or you don't know what you will end up with. To me, the grooming tables were kinda cramped together if you didn't like the dog next to you. But the dogs didn't seem to mind. I think there are threads here on how to find a groomer. I didn't care if she messed up the job. Hair will grow back. I was more concerned with the possibility of someone treating Benjy poorly and him not wanting to be left anywhere.


----------

